# [HOW-TO] Compiz-fusion sur ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP

## davidou2a

Bonjour, ayant enfin réussi à faire marcher Compiz-Fusion sur ma maudite Ati Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP, je vous donne en l'etat la methode que j'ai utilisé pour parvenir à ce resultat.

Je precise que les drivers à cet instant sont considérés comme instables, chez moi ils fonctionnent apparement sans souçis, mais ce ne sera peu etre pas le cas chez vous ^^

1 - Ajouter l'ebuild "ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild" de bugzilla à notre overlay.

2 - Installation des drivers ATI et tests.

3 - Installation de Compiz-Fusion et lancement.

N'oubliez pas qu'avant d'installer les "ati-drivers" vous devez avoir fais les modifications en conséquences, cad mettre fglrx dans votre make.conf à la variable VIDEO_CARDS, enlever eventuellement "radeon" si il y est, et enlever tout support DRI et Radeon de votre Kernel.

1 - Ajouter l'ebuild "ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild" de bugzilla à notre overlay.

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers

# cp -rp /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers

# cd /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

# touch ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild

# nano -w ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild
```

Et inserez y ceçi :

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4.ebuild,v 1.4 2007/11/01 14:56:16 opfer Exp $

IUSE="acpi multilib"

inherit eutils multilib linux-mod toolchain-funcs versionator

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

ATI_URL="https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/"

SRC_URI="${ATI_URL}/ati-driver-installer-${PV}-x86.x86_64.run"

LICENSE="AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 x86"

# The portage dep is for COLON_SEPARATED support in env-update.

# The eselect dep (>=1.0.9) is for COLON_SEPARATED in eselect env update.

RDEPEND="x11-base/xorg-server

   !x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

   >=app-admin/eselect-1.0.9

   app-admin/eselect-opengl

   =virtual/libstdc++-3.3*

   amd64? ( multilib? ( app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat ) )

   acpi? (

      x11-apps/xauth

      sys-power/acpid

   )

   >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r1"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   x11-proto/xf86miscproto

   x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto"

EMULTILIB_PKG="true"

QA_EXECSTACK_x86="usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   opt/bin/amdcccle"

QA_EXECSTACK_amd64="usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   opt/bin/amdcccle"

QA_TEXTRELS_x86="usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

   usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2"

QA_TEXTRELS_amd64="

   usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so"

S="${WORKDIR}"

pkg_setup() {

   #check kernel and sets up KV_OBJ

   MODULE_NAMES="fglrx(video:${S}/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x)"

   BUILD_TARGETS="kmod_build"

   linux-mod_pkg_setup

   BUILD_PARAMS="GCC_VER_MAJ=$(gcc-major-version) KVER=${KV_FULL} KDIR=${KV_DIR}"

   if ! kernel_is 2 6; then

      eerror "Need a 2.6 kernel to compile against!"

      die "Need a 2.6 kernel to compile against!"

   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present MTRR; then

      ewarn "You don't have MTRR support enabled, the direct rendering will not work."

   fi

   if linux_chkconfig_builtin DRM; then

      ewarn "You have DRM support enabled builtin, the direct rendering will not work."

   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present AGP && \

      ! linux_chkconfig_present PCIEPORTBUS; then

      ewarn "You need AGP and/or PCI Express support for direct rendering to work."

   fi

   if linux_chkconfig_present PARAVIRT; then

      eerror "The current ati-drivers don't compile when having"

      eerror "paravirtualization active due to GPL symbol export"

      eerror "restrictions."

      eerror "Please disable it:"

      eerror "   CONFIG_PARAVIRT=n"

      eerror "in /usr/src/linux/.config or"

      eerror "   Processor type and features -->"

      eerror "      [ ] Paravirtualization support (EXPERIMENTAL)"

      eerror "in 'menuconfig'"

      die "CONFIG_PARAVIRT enabled"

   fi

   # xorg-server 1.1 and its prereleases correspond to xorg 7.1.

   if has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99"; then

      BASE_DIR="${S}/x710"

   else

      BASE_DIR="${S}/x690"

   fi

   if use amd64 ; then

      BASE_DIR="${BASE_DIR}_64a"

      # This is used like $(get_libdir) for paths in ati's package.

      PKG_LIBDIR=lib64

      ARCH_DIR="${S}/arch/x86_64"

   else

      PKG_LIBDIR=lib

      ARCH_DIR="${S}/arch/x86"

   fi

}

src_unpack() {

   local src="${DISTDIR}/${A}"

   # This is apparently a nonstandard makeself archive, so extract

   # the offset by hand.

   local offset=$(grep -am1 SKIP "${src}" | sed -e 's/SKIP="\([0-9]\+\)"/\1/')

   #Switching to a standard way to extract the files since otherwise no signature file

   #would be created

   sh "${src}" --extract "${S}" 2&>1 /dev/null

   #### gunzip common/usr/share/man/man8/atieventsd.8 || die "manpage unzip failed"

   # These are the userspace utilities that we also have source for.

   # We rebuild these later.

   rm \

      "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/bin/{fgl_glxgears,fglrx_xgamma} \

      "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/libfglrx_gamma* \

      || die "bin rm failed"

   if use acpi; then

      sed -i \

         -e "s:/var/lib/xdm/authdir/:/etc/X11/xdm/authdir/:" \

         -e "s:/var/lib/gdm/:/var/gdm/:" \

         -e "s/#ffff#/#ffff##:.*MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE/" \

         "${S}/common/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh" \

         || die "sed failed."

      # Adjust paths in the script from /usr/X11R6/bin/ to /opt/bin/

      epatch "${FILESDIR}"/ati-powermode-opt-path.patch

   fi

   pushd common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod >/dev/null

   ln -s "${ARCH_DIR}"/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC$(gcc-major-version) \

      || die "symlinking precompiled core failed"

   convert_to_m 2.6.x/Makefile || die "convert_to_m failed"

   # When built with ati's make.sh it defines a bunch of macros if

   # certain .config values are set, falling back to less reliable

   # detection methods if linux/autoconf.h is not available. We

   # simply use the linux/autoconf.h settings directly, bypassing the

   # detection script.

   sed -i -e 's/__SMP__/CONFIG_SMP/' *.c *h || die "SMP sed failed"

   sed -i -e 's/ifdef MODVERSIONS/ifdef CONFIG_MODVERSIONS/' *.c *.h \

      || die "MODVERSIONS sed failed"

   popd >/dev/null

   mkdir extra || die "mkdir failed"

   cd extra

   unpack ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz

   sed -i -e 's:include/extensions/extutil.h:X11/extensions/extutil.h:' \

      lib/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_gamma.c || die "include fixup failed"

   # Add a category.

   mv programs/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma.{man,1} || die "man mv failed"

   cd ..

   # Misc. patches.

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PV}/${P}-warnings.patch

   if kernel_is ge 2 6 23; then

      epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PV}/${PN}-2.6.23.patch

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   linux-mod_src_compile

   #### einfo "Building fgl_glxgears"

   #### cd "${S}"/extra/fgl_glxgears

   # These extra libs/utils either have an Imakefile that does not

   # work very well without tweaking or a Makefile ignoring CFLAGS

   # and the like. We bypass those.

   # The -DUSE_GLU is needed to compile using nvidia headers

   # according to a comment in ati-drivers-extra-8.33.6.ebuild.

   #### "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_fglxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU \

   ####   -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c \

   ####   -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed"

   einfo "Building fglrx_gamma lib"

   cd "${S}"/extra/lib/fglrx_gamma

   "$(tc-getCC)" -shared -fpic -o libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} \

      -DXF86MISC -Wl,-soname,libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 fglrx_gamma.c \

      -lXext || die "fglrx_gamma lib build failed"

   ln -s libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 libfglrx_gamma.so || die "ln failed"

   ln -s libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 libfglrx_gamma.so.1 || die "ln failed"

   einfo "Building fglrx_gamma util"

   cd "${S}"/extra/programs/fglrx_gamma

   "$(tc-getCC)" -o fglrx_xgamma ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} \

      -I../../../common/usr/X11R6/include -L../../lib/fglrx_gamma \

      fglrx_xgamma.c -lm -lfglrx_gamma -lX11 \

      || die "fglrx_gamma util build failed"

}

src_install() {

   linux-mod_src_install

   # We can do two things here, and neither of them is very nice.

   # For direct rendering libGL has to be able to load one or more

   # dri modules (files ending in _dri.so, like fglrx_dri.so).

   # Gentoo's mesa looks for these files in the location specified by

   # LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH or LIBGL_DRIVERS_DIR, then in the hardcoded

   # location /usr/$(get_libdir)/dri. Ati's libGL does the same

   # thing, but the hardcoded location is /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri

   # on x86 and amd64 32bit, /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri on amd64

   # 64bit. So we can either put the .so files in that (unusual,

   # compared to "normal" mesa libGL) location or set

   # LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH. We currently do the latter. See also bug

   # 101539.

   # The problem with this approach is that LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

   # *overrides* the default hardcoded location, it does not extend

   # it. So if ati-drivers is merged but a non-ati libGL is selected

   # and its hardcoded path does not match our LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

   # (because it changed in a newer mesa or because it was compiled

   # for a different set of multilib abis than we are) stuff breaks.

   # We create one file per ABI to work with "native" multilib, see

   # below.

   echo "COLON_SEPARATED=LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH" > "${T}/03ati-colon-sep"

   doenvd "${T}/03ati-colon-sep"

   # All libraries that we have a 32 bit and 64 bit version of on

   # amd64 are installed in src_install-libs. Everything else

   # (including libraries only available in native 64bit on amd64)

   # goes in here.

   # There used to be some code here that tried to detect running

   # under a "native multilib" portage ((precursor of)

   # http://dev.gentoo.org/~kanaka/auto-multilib/). I removed that, it

   # should just work (only doing some duplicate work). --marienz

   if has_multilib_profile; then

      local OABI=${ABI}

      for ABI in $(get_install_abis); do

         src_install-libs

      done

      ABI=${OABI}

      unset OABI

   else

      src_install-libs

   fi

   # This is sorted by the order the files occur in the source tree.

   # X modules.

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/xorg/modules/drivers

   doexe "${BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/xorg/modules/linux

   doexe "${BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/xorg/modules

   doexe "${BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/modules/{esut.a,glesx.so}

   # Arch-specific files.

   # (s)bin.

   into /opt

   if use acpi; then

      dosbin "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/sbin/atieventsd

   fi

   # We cleaned out the compilable stuff in src_unpack

   dobin "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/bin/*

   # lib.

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)

   # Everything except for the libGL.so installed in src_install-libs.

   doexe $(find "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR} \

      -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '*.so*' -not -name 'libGL.so*')

   insinto /usr/$(get_libdir)

   doins $(find "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR} \

      -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -name '*.so*')

   # Common files.

   # etc.

   insinto /etc/ati

   # Everything except for the authatieventsd.sh script.

   doins common/etc/ati/{fglrxprofiles.csv,fglrxrc,logo*,control,atiogl.xml,signature}

   if use acpi; then

      doins common/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh

   fi

   # include.

   insinto /usr

   doins -r common/usr/include

   insinto /usr/include/X11/extensions

   doins common/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

   # Just the atigetsysteminfo.sh script.

   into /usr

   dosbin common/usr/sbin/*

   # data files for the control panel.

   insinto /usr/share

   doins -r common/usr/share/ati

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins common/usr/share/icons/ccc_{large,small}.xpm

   make_desktop_entry amdcccle 'ATI Catalyst Control Center' \

      ccc_large.xpm System

   # doc.

   dohtml -r common/usr/share/doc/fglrx

   if use acpi; then

      doman common/usr/share/man/man8/atieventsd.8

      pushd common/usr/share/doc/fglrx/examples/etc/acpi >/dev/null

      exeinto /etc/acpi

      doexe ati-powermode.sh

      insinto /etc/acpi/events

      doins events/*

      popd >/dev/null

   fi

   # Done with the "source" tree. Install tools we rebuilt:

   dobin extra/fgl_glxgears/fgl_fglxgears

   newdoc extra/fgl_glxgears/README README.fgl_glxgears

   dolib extra/lib/fglrx_gamma/*so*

   newdoc extra/lib/fglrx_gamma/README README.libfglrx_gamma

   dobin extra/programs/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma

   doman extra/programs/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma.1

   newdoc extra/programs/fglrx_gamma/README README.fglrx_gamma

   # Gentoo-specific stuff:

   if use acpi; then

      newinitd "${FILESDIR}"/atieventsd.init atieventsd \

         || die "Failed to install atieventsd.init.d"

      echo 'ATIEVENTSDOPTS=""' > "${T}"/atieventsd.conf

      newconfd "${T}"/atieventsd.conf atieventsd

   fi

}

src_install-libs() {

   if [[ "${ABI}" == "amd64" ]]; then

      local pkglibdir=lib64

   else

      local pkglibdir=lib

   fi

   einfo "ati tree '${pkglibdir}' -> '$(get_libdir)' on system"

   local ATI_ROOT=/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/ati

   # To make sure we do not miss a spot when these change.

   local libmajor=1 libminor=2

   local libver=${libmajor}.${libminor}

   # The GLX libraries

   # (yes, this really is "lib" even on amd64/multilib --marienz)

   exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

   doexe "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/libGL.so.${libver}

   dosym libGL.so.${libver} ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so.${libmajor}

   dosym libGL.so.${libver} ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so

   # Same as the xorg implementation (eselect opengl does not fall

   # back to xorg-x11 if we omit this symlink, meaning no glx).

   dosym ../xorg-x11/extensions ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

   # DRI modules, installed into the path used by recent versions of mesa.

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/dri

   doexe "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   # Make up a libGL.la. Ati does not provide one, but mesa does. If

   # a (libtool-based) libfoo is built with libGL.la present a

   # reference to it is put into libfoo.la, and compiling

   # (libtool-based) things that link too libfoo.la will complain if

   # libGL.la disappears. So if we do not make up a libGL.la

   # switching between mesa and ati becomes painful.

   #

   # According to the libtool manual the "revision" should be updated

   # whenever the code changes. We construct this from the version

   # (8.37.6 becomes 83706).

   local revision=$(printf '%d%02d%02d' $(get_version_components))

   sed -e "s:\${libmajor}:${libmajor}:g" \

      -e "s:\${libminor}:${libminor}:g" \

      -e "s:\${libdir}:$(get_libdir):g" \

      -e "s:\${revision}:${revision}:g" \

      "${FILESDIR}"/libGL.la.in > "${D}"/${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la \

      || die "sed failed to make libGL.la"

   local envname="${T}"/04ati-dri-path

   if [[ -n ${ABI} ]]; then

      envname="${envname}-${ABI}"

   fi

   echo "LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/$(get_libdir)/dri" > "${envname}"

   doenvd "${envname}"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   /usr/bin/eselect opengl set --use-old ati

   elog "To switch to ATI OpenGL, run \"eselect opengl set ati\""

   elog "To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled \"aticonfig\""

   elog

   elog "If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes"

   elog "with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,"

   elog "set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2."

   elog

   # (to get the LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH)

   elog "You will have to source /etc/profile (or logout and back in) for dri"

   elog "to work, unless you previously had ati-drivers installed."

   # DRM module

   linux-mod_pkg_postinst

}

pkg_postrm() {

   linux-mod_pkg_postrm

   /usr/bin/eselect opengl set --use-old xorg-x11

}
```

PS : Les lignes ayant 4 signes diêse (####) sont celles que j'ai commenté pour que l'installation fonctionne.

Reprenez la mise en place de l'ebuild comme suit:

```
# cd files/

# cp -r 8.40.4 8.42.3

# mv ati-drivers-8.40.4-warnings.patch ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch

# cd ../

# ebuild ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild digest
```

Voilà il ne reste plus qu'a les installer.

2 - Installation des drivers ATI et tests.

On demarre l'installation des ati-drivers :

```
# echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -va ati-drivers
```

Une fois l'installation faite, nous allons (si vous n'avez jamais utilisé le driver fglrx) faire un ati-config

```
# ati-config --initial
```

Cette action fera que votre xorg.conf sera modifié, en effet ça ajoutera les "bons" parametres pour le driver fglrx.

A titre d'exemple voiçi mon xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   #Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option   "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc110"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

   Option      "ReducedBlanking" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "BackingStore" "true" 

   VideoRam    65536 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

   #Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Il vous faudra imperativement ajouter les sections suivantes pour avoir le support AIGLX et DRI, et ne pas oublier de module glx comme suit:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   #Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "BackingStore" "true" 

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option   "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Une fois ceçi fait nous allons charger le module fglrx et tester la 3D a l'aide de glxgear et glxinfo de l'ebuild mesa-progs, ou bien de fgl_glxgears et fglrxinfo qui sont fournis avec le driver fglrx, je fourni mes resultats a titre d'information.

```
# modprobe fglrx
```

```
davidou@Igloo ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series

davidou@Igloo ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release

davidou@Igloo ~ $ glxgears 

5601 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1120.196 FPS

6181 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1235.751 FPS

davidou@Igloo ~ $ fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

853 frames in 5.0 seconds = 170.600 FPS
```

Voila on a la 3D et tout fonctionne ^^ on va pouvoir installer compiz-fusion a présent  :Smile: 

3 - Installation de Compiz-Fusion et lancement.

On commence par demasquer les paquets de compiz-fusion, car nous allons utiliser celui qui se trouve dans portage, il s'agit du 0.6 a l'heure ou j'ecris.

```
# echo "x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-apps/ccsm ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "dev-python/compizconfig-python ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-libs/libcompizconfig ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-wm/compiz ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-libs/compiz-bcop ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "dev-libs/libxml2 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-themes/emerald-themes ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-wm/emerald ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Puis on installe compiz :

```
# emerge -va compiz-fusion
```

PS : Si des paquets bloquent reessayez la commande-ci dessus, ça devrait passer  :Smile: 

Une fois ceçi fait on a enfin compiz d'installé, il s'agit desormais de pouvoir beneficier des effets 3D...

Etant donné que lancer compiz avec un simple "compiz-start" ou meme "compiz-start --replace" ne marchera pas je vous donne la solution pour regler l'erreur GLX...

Il faut faire des liens symboliques comme suit :

```
# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so /usr/lib64/libGL.so

# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2
```

Pour demarrer compiz si vous etes sous XFCE comme moi ouvrez une session, tuez xfwm4 puis quittez la session en sauvegardant, ça permettra de ne pas avoir de gestion des fenetres a l'ouverture de session suivante, et mettez cette commande en demarrage automatique:

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp
```

Et mettez dans la config de compiz-fusion dans "ccsm" rubrique "effects" >> Deco de la fenetre >> commande 

```
emerald --replace
```

Pour KDE et Gnome utilisez cette commande çi dans votre demarrage de session, ça aura pour but de tuer Kwin / Metacity et lancer emerald:

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp
```

Quittez la session et reouvrez la... magie!!! ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

SOURCES de documentation :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compiz-fusion

http://linux-facile.blogspot.com/2007/10/ati-x200m-compiz-fusion-le-tuto-facile.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820

http://allmybrain.com/2007/10/24/aiglx-compiz-fusion-gentoo-and-my-ati-radeon-9600-card-with-8423/

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compiz_fusion

----------

## Madjes

Merci davidou2a pour cet excellent tuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

De rien j'espère que ça sera utile à d'autres  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

c'est du bon travail ^^

quelqu'un a testé avec une bonne vieille radion 9600/9700 ???

----------

## davidou2a

appaarement non loopx  :Smile:  as tu essayé?

----------

